# Hello all! Hymer headlights weak



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HI! GUYS AND DOLLS !!!!!

I HAVE THE OLD 410 MERCEDES sorry for shouting in here . 
she is on the hymer a class 1995 , s700 . the headlights are very poor , i prefer to sleep on side of road , better driving by day .all earth s are good connections good ,running 55/60 watt H4 light on head no body bats an eyelid . is their a fix or a retro fit some has come accross and what is your take on this subject if you have some knowledge to share with me . would be really grateful for the in put . 

cheers all , 

hope you are all having fun , i am not in the dark any way ,  

take care all , 
all the very best , denton. :?


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*Weak or week!*

Sorry I missread the posting.

I thought we were about to embark on a *week* of the good (if they exist) and the bad merits of the headlights on the old Hymer.

doh 8O


----------



## rossoandy (Mar 26, 2007)

merctoby said:


> HI! GUYS AND DOLLS !!!!!
> 
> I HAVE THE OLD 410 MERCEDES sorry for shouting in here .
> she is on the hymer a class 1995 , s700 . the headlights are very poor , i prefer to sleep on side of road , better driving by day .all earth s are good connections good ,running 55/60 watt H4 light on head no body bats an eyelid . is their a fix or a retro fit some has come accross and what is your take on this subject if you have some knowledge to share with me . would be really grateful for the in put .
> ...


Could be a number of things here, check the voltage being recd at the headlamp, it may be low due to pooor conns, check it after lamps have been on for a while too as it may drop as the conns heat up and the resistance increases. Are they adjusted correctly? Are the reflectors nice n bright,they may have lost a lot of silvering over the yrs. May be that you will need to change the way thay are wired up, maybe a heavier remote relay will help?
andy


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If the bulbs are standard fit halogen change them for high output,60/55 is standard i would replace them with some 150/90 as long as they are correctly adjusted theywont dazzle other road users and you will be amazed at the improvement.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you carry a spare bulb it is always worth trying that before you buy anything else....otherwise do as others suggest.


----------

